# Whom do you recommend?



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have to use a mail order company for tackle, terminal, lures, misc: whom would you use. Am just curious of what the fishing community here uses, and why.

No disrespect meant towards our local folks, sometimes it's alot easier to sit behind the workstation and place an order is all.

/r


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Cabells , Bass Pro Shops , is who i like to use on line, web

sites are user friendy


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

If you choose to look on E-Bay, these are some fine sellers. NEVER a problem. Sam (bamasam) has ordered from these folks also.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZharleerod


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/24/2008)*If you choose to look on E-Bay, these are some fine sellers. NEVER a problem. Sam (bamasam) has ordered from these folks also.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZharleerod[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I use alltackle.com and anglerscenter.com. I have ordered from both and have been very happy. The customer service for them both is great which is as important as price to me. Check 'em out.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://gbtackle.com/





and



http://www.outcastbaitandtackle.com/





They're still building the Outcast one but it shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Buying from local tackle shops is always bestbut if you need to go online i have had good results from CABELAS and jannsnetcraft or mudhole dot com for rod makings,fly tyingand good hook prices. Had a few issues with BPS so I do not use them if i can help it.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ditto Cabelas and Bass Pro. I've bought some good stuff at auction on Ebay. 



I buy locally, if they have what I need.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

www.anglersystems.com

if at all possible supportyour locals...


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

www.HarleeRod.com is good - we've bought a few reels from them off their Ebay site.

www.SouthChathamTackle.com is excellent! He has things that we can't buy/find around here.

Those are about the only 2 stores we shop online. We usually stay local.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (6/25/2008)*www.HarleeRod.com is good - we've bought a few reels from them off their Ebay site.
> 
> www.SouthChathamTackle.com is excellent! He has things that we can't buy/find around here.
> 
> Those are about the only 2 stores we shop online. We usually stay local.


What I've noticed about HarleeRod is that most of their items are now "Buy It Now" Last year their items were auctioned.:banghead

For those hard to find items there is a store in Miami (lived there) that I bought just about everything I needed. No Online back then....... http://www.tackletogo.com/info.html


----------



## monsterflat (Mar 29, 2008)

Cabelas has the best service - I sheared off the handle on a Penn spinning reel I ordered and they sent me another one immediately. Just look for those emails they send to loyal customers entitling you to free shipping. If you're not sure on your purchase, the customer reviews can be beneficial for making up your mind.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a $25 gift card to Bass Pro. I'll trade it for a case of beer because they have nothing I would buy.



Best online store for my kind of fishing is Melton's or J&M.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

J&M and Tackle Direct. TD has really good prices.


----------

